
Payment processor Visa blacklists free speech software company Gab - onetimeusename
https://reclaimthenet.org/payment-processor-visa-deplatforms-free-speech-software-company-gab/
======
noble_pleb
There are still other processors like Mastercard and Paypal, I believe. And
then there is also bitcoin, the last remaining refuge of free speech
activists.

------
kgraves
that's too bad, they should build their own payment processor then, or use
bitcoin.

